# Sirius



## zeronine (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a 05 Pathfinder pre wired for Sirius. Does anybody know what is included in the pre wiring? 

I called up Nissan to install Sirius. they wanted $600. Does that sound right?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

zeronine said:


> I have a 05 Pathfinder pre wired for Sirius. Does anybody know what is included in the pre wiring?
> 
> I called up Nissan to install Sirius. they wanted $600. Does that sound right?


I would get the euquipment online and do it yourself if I were you.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

zeronine said:


> I have a 05 Pathfinder pre wired for Sirius. Does anybody know what is included in the pre wiring?
> 
> I called up Nissan to install Sirius. they wanted $600. Does that sound right?


dude just do what i did. I got an external Sirius plug and play, that way i can take in my house and my car. I went to e bay and got a unit with car and home installation with a coupon for a life time Sirius subsciption all for 200.00 beans! I did the same thing when i bought my car, they wanted me to pay and extra 550.00 just for instalation with no membership promo. Dealerships are always out to fuck people over! Those assholes told me when i bought my car that they will give me like 3 free details. When i went there last week they said they cant do it anymore becuse of liability issues which is BULLSIT !!!! 
Anyway Merry Christmas to you all ! :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

well its not what your looking for but I just bought my GF Xm for xmas and the one I have is simple with a built in FM tuner. ONly thing you have to do is run the cable for the antenna or put it on the dash plug in the power, tune the radio to 89.7 and your ready to roll. I don't know if Sirius makes one like this but here is a link to the one I bought... Cheep, small light and works great.

http://shop.xmradio.com/detail.aspx?pid=89&cat=8


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

CALIGULA said:


> dude just do what i did. I got an external Sirius plug and play, that way i can take in my house and my car. I went to e bay and got a unit with car and home installation with a coupon for a life time Sirius subsciption all for 200.00 beans! I did the same thing when i bought my car, they wanted me to pay and extra 550.00 just for instalation with no membership promo. Dealerships are always out to fuck people over! Those assholes told me when i bought my car that they will give me like 3 free details. When i went there last week they said they cant do it anymore becuse of liability issues which is BULLSIT !!!!
> Anyway Merry Christmas to you all ! :thumbup:



* off topic * But if that deal for the detail was in the contract... SUE THE SHIT OUT OF THEM!


----------

